# does future shop price match?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am looking at a camera for a friend for a wedding present. I found the same camera at blacks for about $35 cheaper then at Future Shop. Does anyone know if future shop will beat competitors prices?

thanks


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

I know Best Buy does. That's what I did with my keyboard. They're owned by the same company so they might. Just give them a call.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

everyone should price match if they didnt then their customer service sucks rino testicles!!!

as long as you can prove it ( print from web news paper ad salesperson make a call) they should price match

shoe


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, will bring the print out with me to the futureshop.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Doesn't hurt to try -if they do make sure you get the extra 10%!

But I have found that price matching is a hit and miss exercise - depends on the employee you get. Officially Future Shop is supposed to price match but they often try to wiggle out of it with 
...not the same packaging
,,,not the same warranty
...not an authorized distributor

For $35 plus 10% they probably won't give you a hard time, but make sure you have the phone number of the Blacks store because they probably want to check stock at Blacks (They only pricematch if the competitor has the item in stock) and make sure they don't tack a shipping charge on...that's how they get you when you pricematch to an on-line store.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Why don't you just buy it at Blacks?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

MLeh said:


> Why don't you just buy it at Blacks?


Because with a price match it's $3.50 cheaper at Future Shop. 

Question is - is it worth your time? You may spend anywhere from 20 to 60 minutes at Future Shop to get a price match approved.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My preference would be to buy at Blacks but I usually end up buying from BestBuy (same mall) as they have a 14 day no hassle return. I can try the camera in my own environment before I commit 100%. Blacks price protects for 30-60 days if you buy from them, so you should keep an eye on the pricing.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Macified said:


> My preference would be to buy at Blacks but I usually end up buying from BestBuy (same mall) as they have a 14 day no hassle return. I can try the camera in my own environment before I commit 100%. Blacks price protects for 30-60 days if you buy from them, so you should keep an eye on the pricing.


i think that limited no hassle return periods are a great thing for consumer confidence

i know that dell and hp offer no hassle return and that's why i recommend their products to clients

i think it's a great idea


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FutureShop matches the price, at least here in St. John's.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Be careful you don't spend the $3.50 on gas if the one store is further than the other - otherwise you really aren't saving anything or spending more on gas.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

If you know exactly what you want, the best deal I find is buying things on-line with free shipping.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

FutureShop matches the price and takes off an additional 10%.

It's worth it for higher priced items, and for FutureShop's 14 or 30 day return policy.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Future shop will price match, even best buy! I use it all the time when I buy cd's!

its handy having both stores next to each other!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I used FS's price match on a home theatre system. FS was $500, A&B was $400. FS matched to $400 then took the additional 10% off their original price bringing the final price to $350. In my case it was worth the drive.

s.


----------

